# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Loomo (Segway robot), Segway Inc., Bedford, New Hampshire, United States

## Airicist

Contributors:

Segway Inc.

Intel Corporation

Website - loomo.com

segwayrobotics.com/#/loomo

youtube.com/@segwayrobotics3026

facebook.com/SegwayRobotics

twitter.com/segwayrobotics

instagram.com/segwayrobotics

"Loomo: Mini Transporter Meets Robot Sidekick" on Indiegogo

store.segway.com/segway-loomo-mini-transporter-robot-sidekick

----------


## Airicist

Article "Segway plans to enter personal robotics market, swallows Ninebot, becomes first unicorn of 2016"

by Chris O'Brien
January 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Segway's Personal Robotic Project Unveiled

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Segway Robot wishes to be your ride, your avatar and partner both indoor and outdoor, and complete other valuable tasks bounded only by your imagination. We aim at offering cutting-edge innovation that many more can afford.

----------


## Airicist

See Intel's Segway robot in action

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Intel reveals a hybrid Segway scooter and personal robot at CES 2016 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Segway and Intel announce a hoverboard butler"

by Ross Miller
January 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The Segway Robotics service robot - CES 2016

Published on Jan 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

First look at Segway's robot butler of the future — CES 2016

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> Segway's Advanced Personal Robot is a modular robot with Intel's Real Sense technology, which allows it to map and detect an environment in real time. The Verge's Dieter Bohn explains more.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016 Intel Keynote Segway robot demo

Published on Jan 18, 2016




> Segway's exciting demo at the top of the CES16 Intel Keynote.

----------


## Airicist

Test riding the Segway MiniPro personal transporter!

Published on Jul 4, 2016




> Norm and Simone test the new Segway MiniPro electric personal transporter. Here's how it works, our first impressions from riding, and our confusion of what to do with our hands while standing on it. We're not calling it a hoverboard, so it's up to you to come up with a better name for this kind of device!

----------


## Airicist

Segway personal robot: hands-on

Published on Aug 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Loomo, new design

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Check out the new look and new design of Loomo, the first Segway Robot by Segway Robotics

----------


## Airicist

The blueprint of a robot

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Loomo, previously known as Segway Robot, is a smart machine that can transform between a self-balancing transporter and an autonomous robot. Our first developer customers have received our Alpha developer edition robots and we are looking for more developers to join our program.

----------


## Airicist

Loomo Go Delivery Robot at XPONENTIAL 2017 with intel CEO

Published on May 10, 2017

"Loomo Go is an autonomous delivery robot from Segway"

by Brittany A. Roston
May 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Segway Loomo is a robot you can ride

Published on Jan 26, 2018




> Segway's Loomo, seen at CES 2018, is a rideable robot companion with facial recognition that understands voice commands and can be your security watchman.

----------


## Airicist

Segway Loomo hands-On

Published on Mar 6, 2018




> We take the Segway Loomo for a spin

----------


## Airicist

Loomo: Mini Transporter Meets Robot Sidekick

Published on Mar 6, 2018




> Loomo redefines the future of mobile robotics
> 
>     •Smooth self balancing transporter powered by Segway
>     •Powerful AI incorporates Intel RealSense with playful personality
>     •Features auto-follow, video capture, touch, voice, & gesture control
>     •Comes with free Android SDK and over-the-air updates
>     •Mobility + AI platform that enables endless integration possibilities

----------


## Airicist

Loomo - outdoor demo

Published on Apr 6, 2018




> Loomo redefines the future of mobile robotics
> 
>     •Smooth self balancing transporter powered by Segway
>     •Powerful AI that incorporates Intel RealSense 
>     •Features auto-follow and video capture, touch, voice, gesture control, &  playful personality
>     •Comes with free Android SDK and over-the-air updates
>     •Mobility + AI platform that enables endless integration possibilities

----------


## Airicist

Why did the Loomo cross the road?

Published on Apr 27, 2018




> Why did Loomo cross the road? To stay by its best friend's side!  
> 
> You might have to look left and right when you cross the street, but you won't have to look behind you too - Loomo's follow mode will keep track of you no matter which way you're facing.
> 
> Loomo redefines the future of mobile robotics
> 
>     •Smooth self balancing transporter powered by Segway
>     •Powerful AI that incorporates Intel RealSense 
>     •Features auto-follow and video capture, touch, voice, gesture control, &  playful personality
> ...

----------


## Airicist

See Loomo in action - auto-follow function by Tester

Published on May 4, 2018




> Loomo will follow you to the ends of the Earth (and San Francisco). 
> 
> Just ask our recent tester Ryan Rich. Thanks so much to our tester Ryan Rich.
> 
> Loomo redefines the future of mobile robotics
> 
>     •Smooth self balancing transporter powered by Segway
>     •Powerful AI that incorporates Intel RealSense 
>     •Features auto-follow and video capture, touch, voice, gesture control, &  playful personality
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Run with Loomo - accompany you everywhere

Published on May 7, 2018




> Bruce Springsteen said it best: "Baby we were born to run"! 
> 
> Loomo redefines the future of mobile robotics
> 
>     •Smooth self balancing transporter powered by Segway
>     •Powerful AI that incorporates Intel RealSense 
>     •Features auto-follow and video capture, touch, voice, gesture control, &  playful personality
>     •Comes with free Android SDK and over-the-air updates
>     •Mobility + AI platform that enables endless integration possibilities
> ...

----------


## Airicist

What does riding a Loomo feel like?

Published on May 9, 2018




> Step outside for a breath of fresh air and feel that cool San Francisco breeze!  HUGE thanks to our tester Ryan Rich.
> 
> Loomo redefines the future of mobile robotics
> 
>     •Smooth self balancing transporter powered by Segway
>     •Powerful AI that incorporates Intel RealSense 
>     •Features auto-follow and video capture, touch, voice, gesture control, &  playful personality
>     •Comes with free Android SDK and over-the-air updates
>     •Mobility + AI platform that enables endless integration possibilities
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Loomo auto follow optimization

Published on May 21, 2018




> You might get dizzy, but Loomo won't. Check out the latest Loomo Auto Follow Optimization.  
> 
> Loomo redefines the future of mobile robotics
> 
>     •Smooth self balancing transporter powered by Segway
>     •Powerful AI incorporates Intel RealSense with playful personality
>     •Features auto-follow, video capture, touch, voice, & gesture control
>     •Comes with free Android SDK and over-the-air updates
>     •Mobility + AI platform that enables endless integration possibilities
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Loomo personal robot

May 15, 2020!




> Revolutionizing the way you live, work, and play!

----------

